# Is there a way to limit the number of forums I see?



## Cynthia Moore

This site has a lot of forums, which is great. But I will only ever use a few of them. Is there a way for me to limit the ones that are displayed when I log on?

Thanks


----------



## Parla

I've bookmarked the one in which I participate, so all I do is click on that in my Firefox bookmarks list.


----------



## jann

Welcome, Cynthia.





Cynthia Moore said:


> This site has a lot of forums, which is great. But I will only ever use a few of them. Is there a way for me to limit the ones that are displayed when I log on?


Of course!   Thanks for asking.

When you load the forum homepage, you can shrink the forum categories you're not interested in.  See tip #18 in this post.  The site should "remember" your display preferences from one session to the next... and you can always expand a category again later if you decide you want to explore it.


----------



## Cagey

Parla's method is one I use because I participate primarily in one of the language forums. 

If you participate in several different language forums, you have another option.  On the front page of the WordReference language forums, you will see small upside-down v's in the right side of the bars that divide the language forums.  Clicking a 'v' will cause that section to collapse, hiding the forums in that section.  Whatever forums that are collapsed when you log out will be the collapsed the next time you log in.
_
Cross-posted.  _


----------



## Egmont

The six most recent places you've visited on WRF are listed (most recent first) at the lower left right of any page you visit. Allowing for one of those six pages to be your inbox, if you participate in five forums or fewer, they'll all be in that list. Bookmark the one you want to visit first, and use that list to go to the others.


----------



## Cynthia Moore

Cagey said:


> If you participate in several different language forums, you have another option.  On the front page of the WordReference language forums, you will see small upside-down v's in the right side of the bars that divide the language forums.  Clicking a 'v' will cause that section to collapse, hiding the forums in that section.  Whatever forums that are collapsed when you log out will be the collapsed the next time you log in.



I just noticed that. It helps some, but there's still a lot of clutter on the screen. I would wager that for this site, more than more most any other discussion board, a very high number of registered users would use a very small number of the forums. I think it would be handy to have a way to hide individual forums or entire sections so that I only see what I use.

Just a suggestion. Do I make that in a separate post?



Egmont said:


> The six most recent places you've visited on WRF are listed (most recent first) at the lower right of any page you visit. Allowing for one of those six pages to be your inbox, if you participate in five forums or fewer, they'll all be in that list. Bookmark the one you want to visit first, and use that list to go to the others.



Did you mean lower left? That's where it seems to be on my screen. Thanks for the tip. That helps.


----------



## Egmont

Cynthia Moore said:


> Did you mean lower left? That's where it seems to be on my screen. Thanks for the tip. That helps.


Yes, I did. Thanks for catching that. I've fixed my post. The original version is preserved in your quote forever ...

Glad it was helpful, despite my poor sense of direction!


----------



## swift

A third option would be subscribing to the forums you usually read or participate in and stop using the forums homepage. You can see your subscribed forums through your control panel.


----------



## Cynthia Moore

Egmont said:


> Yes, I did. Thanks for catching that. I've fixed my post. The original version is preserved in your quote forever ...
> 
> Glad it was helpful, despite my poor sense of direction!


It was very helpful. And I understand about getting left and right mixed up. Dyslexia is a real challenge. It reminds me of the old joke about the Navy admiral who, during a major battle in the Pacific, kept pulling a little piece of paper out of his pocket every 10-15 minutes. After the battle, one of his officers asked what it said. The Admiral showed it to him. It read, “port is left, starboard is right”.


----------

